# Aïe ! Un son m'inquiete ! pb hardware?



## pascalformac (24 Février 2008)

Bonjour
Ce matin j'allume mon imac G4 tournesol
( maintenu , pas de probleme )

je regarde mes mails ,surfe, flux rss, podcasts  etc
la routine

et  j'entends un " beep"
Au début j'ai pas fait gaffe
puis ca s'est répété
 son très court, aussi court que les  sons alertes aiff  de l'OS ( basso , purr morse etc) , d'ailleurs au début je croyais que c'était une alerte; sauf que non , j'ai verifié ca ne correspond pas.
(c'est un peu entre  le son Morse.aiff et le top d'heure France inter)

Et quelques  minutes plus tard  de nouveau ce beep court.
Et il se répète à intervalles totalement aléatoires
 une fois  après 30 secondes, une autre  apres 5 minutes etc

j'ai branché Wiretap pour l'enregistrer  et...
il n'est pas enregistré !
( pas bon signe ca)

j'ai alors fait un test : j'ai coupé le son ( mute)

et le son se répète 

J'ai de vagues souvenirs d'avoir vu ca évoqué, je n'en retrouve pas trace.

souci hardware?
Signe avant coureur de lachage de la logic board-CM? Autre chose?

Sinon , tout marche , comme d'hab
(Pour le moment)

Ca vous dit quelque chose?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Permanganate (24 Février 2008)

Vérifie la pile interne de ton iMac. Le problème est probablement relié à cette dernière...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2008)

merci 
peux tu etre un peu plus précis?

sur 2 points

1- verifier quoi?
 je la regarde et je prie ? je l'enduis de baume du tigre?
 

Mode serieux
je refais les branchements?
je la change?

2- selon toi  là maintenant , ca craint?

c'est un signe de pile faiblarde? 
ou en fin de course?

et si elle est voie d'etre  HS quelle est l'incidence?
je risque quoi?
Plus de redemarrage?

( coté démontage ca va j'ai les plans de demontages officiels des réparateurs agrées Apple)
et zut je crois voir  qu'en cas de demontage pour acces  à batterie faut remettre de la pate thermique
( et j'en ai pas, ou un vieux reste laissé par Applecare,  ouvert donc normalement pas bon) 


D'ailleurs comme je n'aime pas démonter- remonter  les imac
j'en profiterai pour 
-booster la ram coté user slot  (c'était un projet , mais là j'accelere  j'achete cette semaine) *
- reset PMU 
et là j'hesite car le manuel dit appuyer UNE fois sinon ca nique des choses ( dont la batterie, ; sans rire c'est dit)

-----
A ce propos
je dois fouiller pour connaitre mon modele exact et la ram max !
(en theorie c'est un flatpanel  1GHz 17 usb1)

 selon infos systeme
j'ai un  power PC G4 ( 3.3)  (  pas de numero genre 7455 ou autre , curieux) 

selon mactracker mon imac  peut correspondre à 2 modele ( non 1)
sur mactracker ce serait powerPC 7455 ( 3.3)
( l'autre etant PC  7450v2.1 donc pas le mien)

coté ram
j'ai 512Mo  en built in ( modif par Apple avant achat)

et bizarrement Mactracker pour ce modele ne met pas ce qu'il indique d'habitude.

d'habitude il indique un total ( maximum ram)

ici il indique 2 chiffres
2GB (Actual) 1GB(Apple)

je m'appretais à mettre une PC 2100 SO DIMM de 512Mo 
(ou à la rigueur une PC2700 puisque la cadence prise en compte sera la basse)

mais....
je peux mettre une 1GB???

dans un cas ca me fait 1GB au total
dans l'autre 1,5 GB

comme je songeais aussi à passer à tiger , ca devient important
si c'est 1 je reste en panther
si c'est 1,5 , tiger est possible

( tigeR avec 1G je trouve ca un peu short, peut ete une fausse impression)


----------



## Permanganate (24 Février 2008)

Oui, tu serais mieux de la remplacer! J'ai déjà eu un problème similaire sur un PowerMac G4 et le remplacement de la pile a régler le problème! Bonne chance!


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2008)

Je vais faire de la recherche approfondie pour voir si cete hypothèse est la bonne
C'est plus que probable.

Et en ce cas le bon sens est de changer la piece
En ce cas il faut que je m'organise
materiel , pieces, procedure
et le reste ( ram,  +derniere sauvegarde  sur un DD externe qui n'est pas ici)

Mon souci immédiat- en admetttant que c'est ca- devient donc
Que faire avec le mac avant ce changement?

Autrement dit mesure du risque qu'il ne se rallume pas ( ou refuse de booter)


----------



## philk34 (25 Février 2008)

sans vouloir etre pessimiste j'avais un DD seagate dans mon G5 qui faisait aussi un bip au demarrage et apres juste avant de lacher. Juste pour te dire de faire une sauvegarde en premier lieu au cas où puis change ta pile a+


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2008)

merci
ce qui est curieux 
-hier toute 2 è partie de journée jusqu' à tard (2AM) , plus un seul bip

et j'ai pris le "risque" d'éteindre

ce matin je rallume ( en invoquant 4 fois Saint Steve , une fois tourné vers l'Ouest , une fois tourné à l'est etc , comme on le fait tous n'est ce pas?   )

 RAS!
Tout est normal , pas d'anomalie , rien.

( ca ne change rien à mes projets upgrade ram  sauvegarde en doublon de la derniere  etc)

coté achat de ram 
 faut que j'eclaircisse ce point du vrai max possible
car si je peux monter un max coté user slot , je le ferai

( pas trop envie de toucher à l'interieur de la sphere si je peux eviter , factory slot , changement de pile)


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2008)

1) voir mp  

2) la pile: soit ça fonctionne, soit ça ne focntionne pas ! si le problème est bien la pile... je n'explique pas pourquoi les soucis sont aussi aléatoires.....

3) tiens au fait, tu as déjà nettoyé ton mac ??? si j'ai bonne mémoire, le tournesol est un vrai aspirateur !!! 
nan, j'dis ça parce que souvent mon ordi au bureau (PC) émet des bip lorsqu'il est en surchauffe ! Ventilo de CG ou de CPU  encrassé !!! 

4) pour le max de ram, je pense que même si tu en met "trop", le maximum utilisable sera géré....

compte rendu du post de Macinside: 
1 Ghz a écran 17 pouces : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm et dimm PC 2100/2700/3200 (2 slots), selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1 Go (2x512). Attention, le premier slot est sous la base de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur so-dimm. Le 2ème slot est à l'intérieur de la machine et il s'agit d'un connecteur dimm. Le remplacement de la mémoire interne demande le passage dans un centre de maintenance agrée Apple afin de ne pas perdre la garantie.



ce que je trouve étrange c'est le chiffre 2Gb que tu nous rapporte ??? ça vient d'où ? d'infos système ? 

In fine, il faudrait savoir si : 
1) 1.5Gb sont reconnus ! je pense que seul 1Gb sera reconnu
2) 1.5Gb sont utilisables ! j'en doutes.....


Cela dit, 1Gb pour Tiger, c'est très bien aussi !!!


----------



## pascalformac (27 Février 2008)

merci de ta réponse
le post de macinside sur l'incontournable fil  est le reflet fidèle  des données Apple
 les autres données comme dit plus haut ( post 3)  viennent de mactracker
(en géneral fiable)

c'est une question que je fouillerai quitte à poster que là dessus dans un des  fil mémoire

Quant au bip de dimanche , j'avas pas pensé à la surchauffe
c'est très possible que ce soiit ca
D'ailleurs le fait que ce fut temporaire, apparut  et disparut  en cours d'une même journée, sans mise en veille ni redemarrage ,  me fait de plus en plus pencher vers l'hypothese surchauffe temporaire.

En tous cas, RAS depuis cet épisode de quelques heures.

Je ne lache pas l'affaire, l'enquête continue


----------



## yamsur (3 Mars 2008)

Salut
si c'est un problème de pile la date devrait revenir à 01/01/1901 ou 1970, car la pile permet de faire fonctionne l'horloge interne et donc après avoir arrêté ton mac im perd l'heure et la date.
Si c'est une sur chauffe tu à intérêt à l'ouvrir et a vérifier les ventilateurs. un ventilateur encrassé peut tourné aléatoirement et si le pros ne vas pas aimé et risque à la longue de rendre l'âme.

Nono


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2008)

bienenue yamsur
A peine arrivé et tu aides ( ca change)
sympa
 



yamsur a dit:


> Salut
> si c'est un problème de pile la date devrait revenir à 01/01/1901 ou 1970, car la pile permet de faire fonctionne l'horloge interne et donc après avoir arrêté ton mac im perd l'heure et la date.


oui et non
c'est pas aussi net mais c'est un des signes ( ras de ce coté )



> Si c'est une sur chauffe tu à intérêt à l'ouvrir et a vérifier les ventilateurs. un ventilateur encrassé peut tourné aléatoirement et si le pros ne vas pas aimé et risque à la longue de rendre l'âme.


il a déjà été nettoyé il y a quelque temps ( pas par moi, par Applecare) au changement de CM
et je n'ai pas l'intention d'ouvrir cette partie là  si je peux eviter
j'ai vu  le techosse ramer  mais ramer avec démontage-remontage,  , et c'est un pro , alors si c'est moi....

 je le ferai le jour où je changerai le DD interne  quand il lachera

et pour l'instant RAS , tout est normal
-
Sinon coté mémoire il semble bien que le total réel possible soit bien le double du max officiel annoncé par Apple à la sortie
je testerai


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2008)

J'ai un peu de mal à croire à l'histoire du ventilo. Un ventilo encrassé va faire du bruit, style bruit de casserole dans le pire des cas.

Je crains soit un problème avec l'alimentation, soit un problème de CM. Mais je ne suis pas technicien.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2008)

le ventilo n'est pas très bruyant ( à peine plus qu'une Harley en accéleration départ arrêté  au feu rouge)
(je plaisante, hein , je plaisante   )

cette histoire demeure un mystère
Pas de piste serieuse pour le moment et RAS depuis


----------

